# Pleco Reccomendation



## jmcdonald (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I was wondering, can anyone reccomend a small pleco for my current tank - 2ft x 1ft x 1ft. It will be soon moved to a larger tank, but for now it will share the aforementioned tank with some mollies, sharks and platies - so it needs to be quite peaceful.

Thanks in advance,
Jack


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Maybe a bristlenose? They stay small (under 5"). I have one in 15 gallon (same size as yours), however I also run 2 filters and change 35% of the water 2 times per week. They Bristlenose Pleco is VERY peaceful and perfect for me. They also will not eat fry (your mollies). Remember, plecos are very messy and can foul the water in a small tank fairly quickly, so frequent water changes will be a must.

Are you planning on moving your sharks as well? I don't know of any sharks that stay small enough for a 15g.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Rubberlip pleco would also be a good one. A bristlenose needs a piece of real driftwood for digestion, the rubberlip does not and stays even smaller (L 187b 4"). My favorite pleco when it comes to keeping a tank clean as it even eats the hard green spot algae that no one else wants to touch. Petsmart sells them.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Cute as hell too.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

A rubberlip would probably be best, like a few others mentioned. They are adorable.

And dwool has a good point about the sharks...


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

WHat type of sharkes? is silver tip sharks you can not put plecos with these guys cuz they will need brackish water and plecos can't handle brackish. Other wise your exotice plecos stay small like the queen, clown pleco, zibra plecos, phantoms, tigar. pepermint and much more. These are a bit more expensive but quite the lookers.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

garfieldnfish said:


> Rubberlip pleco would also be a good one. A bristlenose needs a piece of real driftwood for digestion, the rubberlip does not and stays even smaller (L 187b 4"). My favorite pleco when it comes to keeping a tank clean as it even eats the hard green spot algae that no one else wants to touch. Petsmart sells them.


wow thats amazing. I couldnt get anything to eat that GSA, got so frustrated I ended up eating it myself............


----------



## fishygirl42 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Butterfly pleco*

you could try a butterfly pleco. i heard that they only get up to 4". 

heres a site where you can buy them:

http://www.jackspets.com/freshwaterpleco.htm


----------

